# iPad et applications propriétaires



## Trudo (5 Mai 2010)

Est-ce qu'il est possible de se faire programmer un logiciel propriétaire (juste disponible pour une entreprise) et l'installer sur un iPad ou iPhone sans jailbreaker l'appareil? Si non, est-ce qu'Apple a une solution pour ceux qui ne veulent pas diffuser leurs logiciels sur l'Appstore?


----------



## mandrak134 (5 Mai 2010)

Il existe 2 sortes de SDK : 
Public pour l'App store : 99
Entreprise : 299
Pour la diffusion en entreprise, un logiciel est disponible pour le déploiement des applications entreprises.

Mais tous les renseignements sont ici (le SDK iPhone est aussi pour iPad)
http://developer.apple.com/programs/iphone/enterprise/

Maintenant pour les entreprises, le top est d'avoir un server Mac OSX où le soft est compris dans l'interface admin.

A+


----------



## Trudo (6 Mai 2010)

Merci bien.


----------

